# Presidents Weekend



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Was talking to Vrrooomm and looks like 4 families are going to Collins Lake,Ca for Presidents weekend. Anyone else like to join us?
They have really good ice cream, great fishing, and wonderful company!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Chabbie1 said:


> Was talking to Vrrooomm and looks like 4 families are going to Collins Lake,Ca for Presidents weekend. Anyone else like to join us?
> They have really good ice cream, great fishing, and wonderful company!


What's elevation of the lake?

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is the link to Collins Lake, Ca. It's near Marysville at an elevation of about 1200ft.

http://www.collinslake.com/

Hope u can make it, we'd love to see you guys again!

Chabbie1


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

We can hardly wait! Let's hope the weather will be like last year or this last week!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We are actually at Collins right now with N70q and the weather is perfect! Hoping for good weather for our next trip top! Can't wait to see u guys vvvrrrrmmmm!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

How about a pot luck on Saturday night?


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

We are ready, I believe Rookie is bring enchiladas, Susie is doing either Chinese Chicken Salad or Chicken Ceasar Salad. Looking forward to seeing everyone, hopefully leaving by noon tomorrow.


----------

